# Compare size of camera, now with interchangeable lenses - New update



## Mishel

Hi, I wanted to inform you that I've update camerasize.com with the ability to compare camera sizes with lenses attached. I've released the new update a few hours ago and wanted you to test it out.

The new update which allows you to attach lenses to cameras. As for the time being, you can only attach lenses when viewing the cameras from the 'top' view, but we will add this feature to other orientations as well. We've read your feedback and found that most of you wanted to be able to see how a specific camera looks with a lens attached. The new update extends the latest webapp ("Compact camera meter").












Here are the new features available in the new update:

- Attach a compatible interchangeable lens to a camera that supports interchangeable lenses
- Attach non-compatible lenses using an adapter (right now we only added the Four-Thirds to Micro Four Thirds adapter, but more to come)
- Detach a lens from the camera
- Share a specific comparison which includes the lens and adapters and the exact view (ie. top, front). Even if the lens aren't viewable in front view, when the user change the view to "top" view, they will be shown

Sorting and resizing still works with the new update as it works previously.

The site will be updated daily with more lenses and more features are coming soon.

I hope you like the new update.

Site link: http://camerasize.com/compact/

camerasize.com developer.


----------

